

New Acer Ultrabook Ad - It's A Time-Travelling Spaceship? - corporalagumbo
http://www.youtube.com/v/ISZ4QLr7ms0&autoplay=1&rel=0&fs=0&showinfo=1&theme=light&color=white&version=3&autohide=1&modestbranding=1&fmt=22&hd=1

======
thigbee
Does it come with a flux capacitor?

